# Mazzy's Photos



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

So I got my new little girl. She's a rough-coated collie and quite the ball of energy! 

When we first brought her home at 8 weeks









9 weeks









A day before she was 10 weeks old

















She's been a handful already, but such a great addition to the family!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww you got her! Congratulations I love her. When kids were growing up we had a rough coat. It must have left them with a love for the breed. My son says when he is ready to be a dog owner that is the breed he is going to get. looking forward to seeing her progress growth chart.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG she is so cute!!! it's like looking into the future because I too am going to get a female rough collie puppy (I changed my mind and decided to get a female because my current dog isn't that big on male dogs but loves females ). I'm excited for you and I can't wait to hear about all of your adventures and what to look forward to  I won't get my puppy for a year  but I get to watch your puppy grow. Sorry if this sounded weird >.> I'm just excited


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG she is so cute!!! it's like looking into the future because I too am going to get a female rough collie puppy (I changed my mind and decided to get a female because my current dog isn't that big on male dogs but loves females ). I'm excited for you and I can't wait to hear about all of your adventures and what to look forward to  I won't get my puppy for a year  but I get to watch your puppy grow. Sorry if this sounded weird >.> I'm just excited


Not weird at all! That is exciting!!! Congratulations on your decision! 

Mazzy is SO smart. She learned how to sit on command so fast. She's learning come, stay, and down now. She's kind of gotten drop it (if it's something she wants REALLY badly, it's harder to talk her into dropping it) and "no bite". We've only had her for 2 weeks and she's already getting those commands! She's even got "Go potty" down pretty well when we go outside. She's usually pretty good at telling us she has to go out, but she's had a couple of accidents. She's still learning the home manners though. 

She's a good sleeper. She'll let us sleep for about 7-8 hours before she needs to go out and even then, she barely whines in her crate (she'll make plenty of noise when she has to go out during the day). We have her sleeping in a crate next to our bed. She just knows when I wake up, I'll walk her. 

I will say one thing that is not as easy for us is she's mouthy. Very mouthy! But, with the constant corrections, she'll catch on that we don't want that kind of play. She's got her toys and she does like to chew on those. ...she just prefers to chew on us especially our kids. Her two older human brothers (6-1/2 year old twins) make for plenty of entertainment. Unfortunately, she's too mouthy for them to really get to play with her for long. Eventually, they'll be able to play together a lot more!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MazzyGirl said:


> Not weird at all! That is exciting!!! Congratulations on your decision!
> 
> Mazzy is SO smart. She learned how to sit on command so fast. She's learning come, stay, and down now. She's kind of gotten drop it (if it's something she wants REALLY badly, it's harder to talk her into dropping it) and "no bite". We've only had her for 2 weeks and she's already getting those commands! She's even got "Go potty" down pretty well when we go outside. She's usually pretty good at telling us she has to go out, but she's had a couple of accidents. She's still learning the home manners though.
> 
> ...


 do you mind telling me what breeder you went too, if you don't feel comfortable sharing on the thread you can PM me  not surprising that she's mouthy being a herding breed. I can't wait I've been wanting a puppy for at least 9 years but I only just recently decided on the rough collie breed and was very excited when I met my breeder and her stunning dogs  I can't wait to have a dog that actually wants to do what you say to do instead of doing it because he's getting something out of it too >.> brat.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I also would be interested in where she came from. As myself has being doing a ton of research on the collie lately. 

She is such a dollbaby. Can't wait to watch her grow. There isn't near enough collies in here I think. Lol. 

Can't wait for you to get your puppy either Kcomstoc.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is adorable and....HUGE I think she is twice the size of my puppy and she is a Rottweiler.


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Inga said:


> Oh my goodness she is adorable and....HUGE I think she is twice the size of my puppy and she is a Rottweiler.


That may have just been my photo I took of her sitting down. I was on the floor when I took that and it made her look bigger than she is. Last week she was only 13.5 lbs. I haven't weighed her since then but I have a feeling she's grown since I feel she's a little heavier in my arms. But, on the other hand, she is large. She was the second largest female in the litter with 3 other females, one being MUCH bigger than her and the other two smaller, and her mother was a tall female as well. She may very well become a tall little girl herself! She will become the largest dog I've ever had in my family. 

kcomstoc: Collies are great at taking orders. I believe they make one of the perfect family pets! I believe border collies are also known to love jobs and things to do, but you have to be a very active family to keep one of those types of dogs happy or they'll tear apart your house looking for something to do. I also have owned a shepherd mix (I believe with a terrier and possibly a greyhound-type dog). My step-brother owned a Belgian Malinois. Both being of the shepherd family, I can tell you they are also very eager to please and follow orders.


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Mazzy's got such a spark for the outdoors. She LOVES meeting new people. She can't meet new dogs yet since she's only had two of her three sets of vaccinations. I hope that desire to meet people and kids doesn't diminish. I'm not used to it since one of my last dogs was afraid of people which made going for walks difficult, and the other liked people a lot (sweetheart of a dog), but didn't get as excited about meeting them as Mazzy does. Before then, I grew up with miniature dachshunds and they couldn't care less about meeting new people. They were happy enough dogs and liked people, but they'd only focus on those interested in meeting them. My mother's current dachshunds are much more excited about meeting people than the first set of dachshunds that I grew up with, but I can't count them since I don't live with them...yet (my mother said she may give me her dogs if she passes away before they do. They are still young and she's got cancer so I may be acquiring two mini dachshunds some time down the road). 

As far as Mazzy goes, I tell people she's got her mother's looks with her father's personality. Her mother is a sweetheart, but her father is a dog you can't help but be happy around. He LOVES people especially kids! 

I strongly feel I could not have chosen a better breed. I have other breeds I'd still like to have some day, but for now, we chose the right dog for our family!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MazzyGirl said:


> kcomstoc: Collies are great at taking orders. I believe they make one of the perfect family pets! I believe border collies are also known to love jobs and things to do, but you have to be a very active family to keep one of those types of dogs happy or they'll tear apart your house looking for something to do. I also have owned a shepherd mix (I believe with a terrier and possibly a greyhound-type dog). My step-brother owned a Belgian Malinois. Both being of the shepherd family, I can tell you they are also very eager to please and follow orders.


 I meant comparatively to my current dog Jake (he's a shiba inu) and he likes to do what he wants to do and you're lucky if you're included >.>


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MazzyGirl said:


> That may have just been my photo I took of her sitting down. I was on the floor when I took that and it made her look bigger than she is. Last week she was only 13.5 lbs. I haven't weighed her since then but I have a feeling she's grown since I feel she's a little heavier in my arms. But, on the other hand, she is large. She was the second largest female in the litter with 3 other females, one being MUCH bigger than her and the other two smaller, and her mother was a tall female as well. She may very well become a tall little girl herself! She will become the largest dog I've ever had in my family.
> 
> 
> 
> kcomstoc: Collies are great at taking orders. I believe they make one of the perfect family pets! I believe border collies are also known to love jobs and things to do, but you have to be a very active family to keep one of those types of dogs happy or they'll tear apart your house looking for something to do. I also have owned a shepherd mix (I believe with a terrier and possibly a greyhound-type dog). My step-brother owned a Belgian Malinois. Both being of the shepherd family, I can tell you they are also very eager to please and follow orders.



My girl was 9 lbs at 6 weeks. She is 11 weeks now and still under 20 lbs. She was second smallest in the litter


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is adorable! Congrats on your puppy! Make sure you post LOTS of pictures.

My guys never outgrew their love of people, but they're not pushy, in-your-face kind of dogs. I think they love learning because they love the attention they get when you're working with them. LOL

One thing I mention to everyone who gets a collie: make sure you know your dog's MDR1 status. It's a simple buccal swab that you send in to the Washington State Vet School. It costs about $70. But if you're in an area where you have to treat for heartworms it's critical to know. Here's the website: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/index.aspx


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

So these are today's pictures. Mazzy just turned 11 weeks old! She had a wonderful romp around the house. She explored everything. She even braved the stairs all by herself this time and went upstairs for some more exploring and playtime.

The first set I took she still had her leash on since she just came back in from the backyard. Plus having the leash on allowed me to correct her when she got into something she's wasn't supposed to.

















She actually didn't chew the books, but she nudged them and did a slight nibble. I just told her "No" and she went on to something else.








Play ball!










Here are a few without the leash. She found her yak milk bone and enjoyed laying down and chewing on it. Probably the only time she actually sat still while not in her crate/cage.

My son pet her while she was enjoying her bone. Those are his fingers. She is VERY patient with him and really liked his attention.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So pretty! Her ears just give me the giggles.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

THOSE EARS!!  they are just so silly and she is adorable


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness she is just so adorable! I may use your dog to convince my SO that collies aren't all that bad after all. I want one so badly! Ok, I say that about all dogs, but it's true. I think I'm going to need to make a "top 5" or "top 10" dog breed list for dogs I HAVE to own before I die, but its soooo hard to choose!

Also, you may want to change your signature from "soon to be" to "is now a PROUD fur mommy of..." you don't have to use the exact wording, but y'know


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Oh my goodness she is just so adorable! I may use your dog to convince my SO that collies aren't all that bad after all. I want one so badly! Ok, I say that about all dogs, but it's true. I think I'm going to need to make a "top 5" or "top 10" dog breed list for dogs I HAVE to own before I die, but its soooo hard to choose!
> 
> Also, you may want to change your signature from "soon to be" to "is now a PROUD fur mommy of..." you don't have to use the exact wording, but y'know


That's what I did, I just looked at all the dog breeds (literally just went through all of them) and then said to myself "how much do I want this dog on a scale of 1-5, 5 being OMG I NEED THIS DOG!!!! and how much would this dog fit in with my family 1-5, 5 being PERFECT" and then I compare both of those things and if they are both 3 or higher I put them on my list. Also there is a bucket list dog thread on here somewhere and then I bookmarked the page


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

such a cute puppy! and you are doing a great job keeping everything structured.


----------



## theblueofnoon (Mar 20, 2015)

She's so adorable!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is so cute! I love rough collie puppies and their goofy ears.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She is cute now but she is going to be absolutely stunning when she grows up. She has such a kind look to her.


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

I think she's got her mama's eyes!


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

She's 13 weeks (she'll be 14 weeks tomorrow), but I thought I'd update with a few pictures from this past week....

Easter Bunny!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Soooo cute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's beautiful! Love those ears!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> She's beautiful! Love those ears!


all of this lol her ears are so silly  do you think her ears will be pricked like her mom's?


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope so. Her breeder said they should perk up. I do like them floppy, but I love the perked up ears like her mother has.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

MazzyGirl said:


> I hope so. Her breeder said they should perk up. I do like them floppy, but I love the perked up ears like her mother has.


I prefer the collie ears that are tipped not pricked but it's adorable either way


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Time for another update on this gorgeous girl.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Inga said:


> Time for another update on this gorgeous girl.


I agree! i want an update too.


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Mazzy is now 4 months old! WOOHOO!









...and boy is she a talker!









And her ears are back down. Maybe she's teething?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

awe she's getting big


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 9, 2015)

Those ears....soooo cute!!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, your puppy is soo cute!!


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's some from 18 weeks!




























As you can see, one ear has made it's way back up. I luv dem ears! They are all over the place! Every day, when I wake up, I just never know what I'm going to see when I let Mazzy out for her morning walk.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

It looks like she's starting to grow "collie nose". All of a sudden they just get that great, long, adult snout. She is a lovely girl.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread, I am a big rough collie fan! Her legs look so long right now!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I learned something the other day about Collies - apparently the half-flopped-eared look is the preferred look for show dogs. Go figure!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

missc89 said:


> I learned something the other day about Collies - apparently the half-flopped-eared look is the preferred look for show dogs. Go figure!


In fact, tipped ears are part of the standard. Pricked ears are a fault that is penalized in conformation.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sandakat said:


> It looks like she's starting to grow "collie nose". All of a sudden they just get that great, long, adult snout. She is a lovely girl.


I was going to say this  I was like damn that face got REALLY long all at once  super adorable


----------

